# Hall Of Fame



## picasso (May 19, 2008)

According to what I was told when we bought our Foundation gelding and from what I can see on the website our gelding needed only one grand to get his hall of fame. He had 72 points and 4 grands. We got a grand on him this weekend. We are so excited for him. My question is what, if anything, do they do for that and when? Do we get a certificate or something for him completing it? Probably a dumb question, but I just don't know anything about it. This is our first time doing this.

Thanks


----------



## muffntuf (May 19, 2008)

If you have received your HOF points and grands then you will receive a plaque at the end of the year at Convention is when they award them.


----------



## JourneysEnd (May 19, 2008)

It's a pretty nice plaque too !

Congrats


----------



## muffntuf (May 20, 2008)

If you don't make it to convention, then they will send it to you.


----------



## picasso (May 20, 2008)

Thanks, that was going to be my next question.


----------



## bingo (May 20, 2008)

You will get a letter in the mail prior to convention letting you know about your HOF. If you know anyone in your area going to Convention you can have them pick it up for you





Congrats!


----------



## magnoliamini (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes you will get a letter telling you your horse got the HOF and you can go to the convention like others have mentioned. I went to get the 2 HOF for my guy and they had only one that was correct. The driving one was for the wrong class. I gave it to _____ and she told me I would have it back in 3 weeks. Well let's say that didn't happen. I have called several times about it and I am being told they hav 50 that need redone and they don't know when they'll have them. I don't think others could run their business like this and still have their doors open. I am very upset over this and almost makes me not wan to show any more. If you can't depend on the main office getting things done in a timely matter what can you depend on?

Let me know if there are more of you out there still waiting for thier HOF. And do you have any suggestions on how they can improve on this issue.


----------



## Keri (Jun 17, 2008)

Congrats!! That's great on the HOF. We're still working on our herd to get ours.





Magnoliamini-sorry to hear about your plaque. Puts a damper on things when it doesn't go right. I sure hope they can figure it out. OH!


----------



## disneyhorse (Jun 17, 2008)

Congrats! How exciting!

Just one little question... were there other horses in your Grand class? For HOF, the Grands must be won with competition.

Andrea


----------



## picasso (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes, there were other horses in the class.


----------



## strass (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats!

The other neat thing about reaching HOF status is that your horse will always have that next to his name in the ASPC records. Even National Grand Champion doesn't do that. HOF is a title of honor that he will always be recognized with in the registry.


----------

